# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Soria defiende "el peso" de las energías renovables en España

## ben-amar

EP Social
Lunes, 16 de enero 2012

Comparado con el resto de la eurozona

MADRID, 16 Ene. (EUROPA PRESS) -

   El ministro de Industria, Energía y Turismo, José Manuel Soria, ha destacado que "no hay niguna economía en la eurozona con un peso tan elevado de las energías renovables" como lo tiene España. Así, ha explicado que si España dejara de implantar energías renovables durante ocho años, "el resto tardaría esos ocho años en ponerse al mismo nivel".

   En declaraciones a TVE recogidas por Europa Press, Soria ha afirmado que España tiene un mix energético "probablemente de los más equilibrados de todos los países de la eurozona" gracias a su "una apuesta seria" por las energías renovables aunque ha subrayado que no tiene intención, "ni él ni el Gobierno", de "autorizar ningún reactor nuclear más en España".

   En este sentido, ha explicado que pese a la ventaja en las energías renovables, no se puede prescindir de "ninguna fuente de energía que esté produciendo en España" y menos, de aquellas con coste de producción inferior a otras, sin perjuicio de que posteriormente se venda a mayor precio.

   Soria ha afirmado que es "partidario de un mix equilibrado", lo que comporta que "si hay un reactor nuclear activo y el Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN), formado por expertos, dice que puede tener una vida útil hasta 2019, no es partidario de cerrarlo en 2013 porque no tendría sentido prescindir de ese tipo de energía de coste bajo".

   Por otro lado, el ministro ha explicado la adjudicación del Almacén Temporal Centralizado de residuos nucleares de alta actividad (ATC) a un municipio fue una de las cuestiones pendientes que le traspasó el ministro saliente -Miguel Sebastián- y al abordar los informes "todos los alcaldes de los ocho municipios candidatos deseaban la actuación para los municipios". En este sentido, ha afirmado que el principal problema para instalarlo era "las comunidades autónomas porque los municipios colindante pensaban que si había riesgo potencial lo tendrían, pero que no gozarían de la inversión".

   Soria ha reconocido que el acuerdo para instalarlo en Villar de Cañas (Cuenca) fue una decisión "100 por cien del actual Gobierno" tras un acuerdo con la presidenta de Castilla-La Mancha después de haber hablado con el presidente de la Comunidad Valenciana --que tenía otro municipio candidato para albergar el ATC-- y conocer la intención de la Generalitat de Cataluña de no apoyar que se instalara en su territorio.

   Así, ha considerado que la decisión de esa instalación es "de sentido común" porque España gasta 60.000 euros diarios mantener en Francia los residuos nucleares de la central de Vandellós I (Tarragona), algo que "un día podría anular un Tribunal".

----------

